# ParanoidAndroid Port For DX?



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1745003

Not demanding/requesting with a crazy sense of entitlement or trying to be a pain in any way, just wondering if anybody's interested in porting this at some point--lurking tells me sources (far from all, granted) have begun being released into the wild & devs are beginning to port to lower-end devices than the ol' DX. An example would be the ZTE Blade.

Beautiful ROM; in a nutshell I'm jealous as hell and I figure there's no way I'm alone, haha


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll second this, I'd like to play around with this, but I would like to test drive it on my x instead of on my daily phone.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

This would be nice, but I have a feeling that it would be a pain in the arse to do so.


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

If it's beautiful but there's been talk that the paranoid developers don't like their code being used even though they kang most of Aokp's work. The dev for fascinate tried some of their code and got a email or something asking him to stop. It really sucks









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icephreaq (Feb 16, 2012)

whogivsachit said:


> If it's beautiful but there's been talk that the paranoid developers don't like their code being used even though they kang most of Aokp's work. The dev for fascinate tried some of their code and got a email or something asking him to stop. It really sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If course. They are paranoid after all...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hologram (Jul 6, 2012)

I would definitely like to see this on the DX as well. I have it running on my dinc and it's amazing. Although my dinc isn't activated at the moment i am almost tempting to switch back over to it.


----------



## xjjunkie (Mar 7, 2012)

2nd that.. would definatly dig this on my DX


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

I think this manual for Defy can help us to do the same for Droid X.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like it may be possible. I may check it out tomarrow and see if it works unless someone else is already working on it

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Well 2 attempts so far both boot loop. May try a few other things but I may not be skilled enough to get it working

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

*@wigs/any devs interested in seeing this baby on the DX:* I have no idea, but would csking33 over on xda or this link help you any? http://www.droidxfor...-7-31-12-a.html

Also, the folks have just announced on the site that *THEY ARE OPEN SOURCE NOW.* See here http://www.paranoid-...131-open-source

https://github.com/ParanoidAndroid

This would be _perfect_ for all the lovely screen space on our X. Add in the CM9 fixes by Angel, Jonman & co. (hwa, pvr drivers & all) and what a lovely ROM it would be. Just think of it, haha.

I would most definitely donate big-time towards development on this.

*pleading look*


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

whogivsachit said:


> If it's beautiful but there's been talk that the paranoid developers don't like their code being used even though they kang most of Aokp's work. The dev for fascinate tried some of their code and got a email or something asking him to stop. It really sucks


They were just doing this until they finalized the PA engine.



drcdma said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]guys & gals, we celebrate our git opening today. i think im pretty much done and the hybrid engine is ready to go into the wild. if you're a dev willing to help us making cool stuff, you can submit changes. (-:[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]


[/background]


----------



## funkyfinger (May 12, 2012)

Wow this rom looks amazing. I would love to run this on my DX.

Hammer'd out on my jacked up DX


----------

